
Calling Twitter’s bluff - bpung
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/11/29/calling-twitters-bluff/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
paulsmith
It might just be me, but I found that to be one of the most baffling, mumbo-
jumbo-laden things I've read. I honestly have no idea what he's talking about.
The leaps in logic, the speculating and the unfounded assumptions, the inside-
baseball jargon, the pulling bits from all over and smashing them together and
calling it a theory -- sometimes you just have to shake your head at these
folks who are so lost in the weeds.

~~~
jfarmer
The article is by Steve Gillmor. Every single article of his reads like that
-- totally incomprehensible.

~~~
BigDamnDeal
Every single statement of his reads like that.

------
cmelbye
I had a really hard time following what the author was trying to convey (and
it seems as though I wasn't the only one), but it does bring once concern to
mind: Should we be worried that Twitter owns our tweets and is keeping almost
exclusive access to them? I feel like we've all grown to depend on Twitter,
and it's a shame that microblogging didn't evolve into something decentralized
like the regular ol' blogging or (as a larger example) the Internet.

~~~
ojbyrne
There is an open alternative - <http://identi.ca/> \- it hasn't really taken
off.

------
zackham
This is incredibly speculative – it reads like a social media conspiracy
theory. An interesting look into the mind of the author. The way this is
written makes it seem like he wrote it furiously and wide-eyed.

